# ¿Qué tan recomendable es corregir los errores de otros?



## Fabian

Acerca de corregir los errores de escritura de otros foreros, ¿qué tan recomendable puede ser? ¿sólo deben corregirse cuando el forero lo solicite? ¿o simplemente así directamente a criterio personal?


----------



## alc112

Hola!!
Tenés que coreregirlos siempre que puedas, ya que entra gente de todas partes del mundo que estudian tal o cual idioma y al ver algún error de otro forero ellos piensan que es correcto así como lo puso el otro mientras que está mal.
También, siempre que puedas, corrige los typos (errores que se producen por tepear mal sin que te des cuenta, por ejemplo: escribir qu ete en vez de que te)


----------



## Fabian

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Tenés que coreregirlos siempre que puedas, ya que entra gente de todas partes del mundo que estudian tal o cual idioma y al ver algún error de otro forero ellos piensan que es correcto así como lo puso el otro mientras que está mal.
> También, siempre que puedas, corrige los typos (errores que se producen por tepear mal sin que te des cuenta, por ejemplo: escribir qu ete en vez de que te)


 
Bueno pues te voy a estrenar

Tenés que corregirlos siempre que puedas, ya que entra gente de todas partes del mundo que estudia tal o cual idioma y al ver algún error de otro forero ellos piensan que es correcto así como lo puso el otro mientras que es erróneo.
También, siempre que puedas, corrige los dedazos (errores que se producen por mecanografiar erróneamente sin que te des cuenta, por ejemplo: escribir qu ete en vez de que te)


----------



## alc112

Gracias 
acá en el foro usamos "typos", no dedazos
Tambien. cuando le das click en qoute, podés corregir entre.
Así mirá:



			
				Fabian said:
			
		

> Bueno pues te voy a estrenar
> 
> Tenés que corregirlos siempre que puedas, ya que entra gente de todas partes del mundo que estudian tal o cual idioma y al ver algún error de otro forero ellos piensan que es correcto así como lo puso el otro mientras que es erróneo.
> También, siempre que puedas, corrige los dedazos (errores que se producen por mecanografiar erróneamente sin que te des cuenta,  por ejemplo: escribir qu ete en vez de que te )


 
Podés escribir cualquier cosa o insentar cualquier carita, solamente se te pone todo en cursiva


----------



## Fabian

alc112 said:
			
		

> Gracias
> acá en el foro usamos "typos", no dedazos
> Tambien. cuando le das click en qoute, podés corregir entre.
> Así mirá:
> 
> 
> 
> Podés escribir cualquier cosa o insentar cualquier carita, solamente se te pone todo en cursiva


 

Bueno pues hay que cambiar ese "typos" por "dedazos" porque se deben evitar los anglicismos cuando exista una palabra en el español para significar algo ¿o tú que piensas hermano?


----------



## alc112

Que ya entramos en otro tema:

Regla #8


> Please stay within the topic area of the forum you are posting a message in, and within any topic that another poster may have started. If you want to discuss another topic, start a new thread.


----------



## Philippa

Fabian said:
			
		

> Acerca de corregir los errores de escritura de otros foreros, ¿qué tan recomendable puede ser? ¿sólo deben corregirse cuando el forero lo solicite? ¿o simplemente así directamente a criterio personal?


Hola Fabian
Quizás querrás leer algo de este enlace......
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7098
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## belén

He abierto un hilo en Vocabulario General para quien quiera seguir sobre el tema de los typos:

typos erratas dedazos 

Saludos,

Be


----------



## cuchuflete

Fabian said:
			
		

> Bueno pues hay que cambiar ese "typos" por "dedazos" porque *se deben evitar los anglicismos cuando exista una palabra en el español *para significar algo ¿o tú que piensas hermano?




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo Fabian.   Todavía no tenemos un foro de spanglish, ni de espanglish.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete


----------

